# Newbies' first big trip



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

We are new campervanners although we have made European trips previously with a wee Eriba caravan.
Not sure if anyone is interested, but I have put a link to a Google route map of our recent new adventure. 
Tardisvan Big Trip 2013


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

where are you off to this time deck boy ??

more information would be good so we can share your journey

welcome to MHF

Aldra


----------



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

aldra said:


> where are you off to this time deck boy ??
> more information would be good so we can share your journey
> Aldra


 Actually we are just back and the link shows the route we took and where we stopped.
Hope it's of interest to some


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What did you think of your trip
We love France, but then again we loved Italy last year

Over what period did you do that route

I'm guessing you may be retired so time is not a problem

Aldra


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

one day I'll be free of work and can do that ...............one day

looks like a great trip


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tecmcd

slowly, slowly

Meanwhile you have youth on your side

Enjoy it

aldra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Good trip, reminded me of our trip to Portugal. This year we intended going but only got as far as Oliva.
For a change we, spent longer at fewer places, got to know the areas a lot better and saw places and did things we wouldn't have known about, like swimming in the ponts near Oliva. (thanks Dave and Julie)
Was very relaxing.

Sue


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you for that Deckboy. 
Looks like the sort of trip we want to do when we pluck up the courage!
What sort of mileage was involved once t'other side of the pond?


----------

